# mack snow x jungle (geckos)



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

what would i get ???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

50% Mack Snow, 50% Normal, some of which MAY show aberrant patterning.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

50% Normal what do u mean ???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I mean 50% normal geckos.

Geckos that do not carry Mack Snow at all. Which may or may not show any aberrant patterning. Which makes them genetically completely normal.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I mean 50% normal geckos.
> 
> Geckos that do not carry Mack Snow at all. Which may or may not show any aberrant patterning. Which makes them genetically completely normal.





arrrr ok


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

http://the-gecko-shop.co.uk/custom/Mack%20Fem%202.JPG



theres 1 there


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

But unless your Jungle is a genetic jungle (and not all of them are - some of them are jungles due to incubation conditions) you won't necessarily get Mack Jungles out of them.

Which is why I said you will get Macks and Normals, some of which may show odd patterning.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> But unless your Jungle is a genetic jungle (and not all of them are - some of them are jungles due to incubation conditions) you won't necessarily get Mack Jungles out of them.
> 
> Which is why I said you will get Macks and Normals, some of which may show odd patterning.





ok thanks  but the jungles ill b getting WILL b jungles !!


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*What.......*

What morph of jungles are you meaning - do you mean normals with a jungle pattern or a different morph with a jungle pattern?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

50% mack 50%normal depending on the genetics of the parents you MAY IF YOU LUCKY get a couple jungles strate off.But at most they will be regular leo pattern some expressing some abberant patterning.The offspring of this breeding will how ever inherit the jungle gene so when bred to a jungle mate when older the perentage of jungle offspring will be greater.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

CWD said:


> http://the-gecko-shop.co.uk/custom/Mack%20Fem%202.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> theres 1 there


If this is the mack your getting it is it self a mack snow jungle so you breeding will be mack snow jungle X jungle from this the offspring will get 50%mack 50%normal with thr highist percent of them being jungles.


----------

